# LR 5.7: Develop module keeps pop up "copy settings" window for any single changes



## quanshengwu (Dec 14, 2015)

I've just been surprised with an unexpected behaviour of the LR 5.7 on iMac. After I did any change, e.g., adjusted the exposure, the window "Copy Settings" window popped up.It is very annoying. I don't know what did I did wrong to cause this to happen. 

Can anyone help me get out this issue? Thanks a lot!


----------



## quanshengwu (Dec 14, 2015)

Actually, double click mouse's right button anywhere in the LR causes the "copy settings" to popup. This is frustrating!


----------



## Hoggy (Dec 14, 2015)

You may have already done so, but have you rebooted the machine?

....  Just making sure....  If that doesn't help, then I have no idea.


----------

